# my wonderful sister trish



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

hi all my name is ness,i'm new to this site,the reason i've registered is due to losing my wonderful sister trish porter,a magnificent bodybuilder...

since trish's passing my heart and world has been ripped apart...

she was a lady in many ways,always there to lend a helping hand and a little advice and to all who met her have experienced this,i've no intentions of getting into bodybuilding but my intrests are still and always will be there,i admire all of ye who train so hard i know what work goes into preparing yourselves for the competitions,pure dedication... i wish you all the very best of luck and thank you to everybody who paid tribute to my beautiful sister......


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to uk-m :thumbup1:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Ness

Good to hear from you, its lovely to hear you speak/write so warmly about your sister Trish you were obviously very close.

I saw Trish compete at the 2008 Universe very impressive conditioning........a sad loss to all.

Lou X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome......lovley post...your sister sounds like a great lady.....do you have a any comp pics of her....?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to ukm, I am sorry to here of your loss, it is good to know that you have such fond memories of her to help you through the hard times, and yes I would like to see some pics, I attended the 2008 Universe, but memory needs a jog, it comes with age...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi + welcome


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

SOrry for your loss ness, RIP Trish Porter.


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

that's 1 of my favourite pictures of trish,i take it you knew of her,thank you for your kindness...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

i'll try post her 2008 miss universe picture...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

you saw trish doing what she lived for....she loved her compititions,all the hard work was worth every bit when she got up on stage to do her routines,....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome to uk-m and sorry again for your loss


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you so much....i wish you luck ....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome and as everyone has said really sorry to hear about your sister x


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UK-Muscle


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you...i have to say i admire the women who persue their dreams in the bodybuilding business,i know from listening and looking at trish how tough it is...best of luck...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

i've posted trish's 2008 picture in my profile,thank you for your kindness...


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

ness said:


> that's 1 of my favourite pictures of trish,i take it you knew of her,thank you for your kindness...


Im glad you liked the picture ness, no im afraid i didnt know her, i just googled her name.


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Hi + welcome


 thank you....


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

freddee said:


> Welcome to ukm, I am sorry to here of your loss, it is good to know that you have such fond memories of her to help you through the hard times, and yes I would like to see some pics, I attended the 2008 Universe, but memory needs a jog, it comes with age...


 thank you very much...i posted trish's 2008 miss unniverse picture on my profile...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

TinyGuy said:


> Im glad you liked the picture ness, no im afraid i didnt know her, i just googled her name.


 i love that picture....i'm new to computers also so i don't have a clue how to get hold of that picture....i'm sure i'll figure it out..... amateurs eh:tongue:


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

yoohoo1 said:


> Welcome to uk-m :thumbup1:


 thank you very much....you look in tip top condition....best of luck


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome ness.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Ness, Welcome to UK M.

Very sorry for the loss of your sister x


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I had the pleasure of seeing trish at the northern ireland comps.

she was always in better nick than most of us!!

Regards


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Greekgoddess said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss, I have just lost a close member of my own family, so know how it feels. She looks like a great athlete in the picture and proud of what she had achieved. Welcome to the site Ness.


 trish was very modest,she didn't believe how good she actually was...

she was in pristine condition.....it is heartbreking to lose somebody so close and people say time is a healer...i don't believe that at all....

thank you very much and best of luck...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing trish at the northern ireland comps.
> 
> she was always in better nick than most of us!!
> 
> Regards


 i'll agree to that...she's a perfectionist to the last t...it's either 110% or nothing in everything she does...your in great condition yourself keep it up and best of luck in your compititions

ness


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Hi Ness, Welcome to UK M.
> 
> Very sorry for the loss of your sister x


thank you so much bettyboo....everybody so kind


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> Welcome ness.


thank you lovely to be part of a fantastic bunch of people


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> welcome......lovley post...your sister sounds like a great lady.....do you have a any comp pics of her....?


 hi there,i posted trish's 2008 miss unniverse picture on my profile

trish was a phenominal lady...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Best wishes in the days moving forward


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> Welcome ness.


thank you..


----------

